# Doppelarbeitsplatz

## McPringle

Moin Moin!

Meine Frau und ich nutzen unseren PC gemeinsam. Da er ueber ausreichend Leistung verfuegt, die wir nicht ausschoepfen, aber auch mal beide gleichzeitig arbeiten moechten, ueberlege ich, ob es nicht vielleicht moeglich ist, gleichzeitig mit mehreren Leuten an einem Linux-PC zu arbeiten und ob man vielleicht in diesem langen Satz einige Kommas sparen koennte.

Zwei Bildschirme am PC sind kein Problem. Zwei Tastaturen sowie zwei Maeuse sollten auch gehen. Doch ist es moeglich, auf beiden angeschlossenen Bildschirmen voneinander getrennte X-Server laufen zu haben und jedem der beiden laufenden X-Server eine Maus sowie eine Tastatur zuzuweisen?

Theoretisch muesste das doch gehen, oder? Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruss

McPringle

----------

## Anarcho

Probiert habe ich es noch nicht. Aber therotisch sollte es gehen. 

Dazu müsstst du 2 verschiedene Serverlayouts in die xorg.conf schreiben und beide starten (mit startx -- -layout blah)

Aber es gibt auch komplette Kits für sowas zu kaufen. Weiss aber nicht ob nur für win oder auch für linux.

----------

## z4Rilla

gehen tut das auf jeden fall.

HP verkauft sowas mit vier Displays in Südafrika und ich bilde mir ein auch schon was von einem PC mit 10 Displays gelesen zu haben...

Einfach mal googlen...

----------

## mrsteven

Schau dir mal das hier an:

 :Arrow:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/index.html

----------

## kurt

Hallo,

damit dir pam kein ärger bereitet

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1754840#1754840

gruss

kurt

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Ich setze so eine Lösung seit etwa einem 3/4 Jahr in der WG ein. Der 2. Monitor sowie Tastatur+Maus stehen 10 m entfernt in einem anderen Zimmer.

Zur Hardware:

Man braucht mindestens 2 Tastaturen/Mäuse (ideal 1xPS/2 + 1x USB oder 2 x USB) sowie 2 Grakas (ideal 2 x Nvidia ob 2 x PCI oder AGP+PCI ist egal) und nat. 2 Monitore, wobei bei größerer räumlicher Entfernung spezielle VGA-Kabel nötig werden. Die max. räumliche Entfernung wird vorallem vom VGA Kabel begrenzt, bis zu 20m (Kosten: 5m~ 8, 10m ~15, 15-20m bis max. 30) sind ohne Repeater möglich, alles was darüber hinausgeht wird unverhältnismäßig teuer. Die Verbindung zu den entfernten Eingabegeräten (PS/2) kann man günstig z.B. über ein normales Netzwerkkabel realisieren (das Netzwerkkabel bietet glücklicherweise genau 8 Adern, die für 2 PS/2 Ports ausreichen) 

Software:

Derzeit gibt es 2 Realisierungen so ein Multiusersystem zu realisieren.

a) Ruby-Kernel-Patch + Xserverpatch (jeder Tastatur wird vom Kernel eine eigene Konsole zugeordnet, auf dieser kann dann ohne Interferenzen jeweils ein Xserver gestartet werden). Diese Kombination läuft hier, momentan kernel-2.6.10+xorg-x11-6.7. 

http://linuxconsole.sourceforge.net/

http://disjunkt.com/dualhead/

b) Xserverpatch (kleiner Kernelpatch, der das USB-Keyboard vor dem Kernel als "kbd-Device" versteckt und erst unter dem gepatchten X-Server nutzbar wird). Habe ich nicht so richtig zum Laufen bekommen.

http://www.itsopen.net/projects/x-hack/

Wenn du Fragen zum Ruby-Patch/Hardware hast, kein Problem auch PM möglich.

----------

## c07

 *McPringle wrote:*   

> Da er ueber ausreichend Leistung verfuegt, die wir nicht ausschoepfen, aber auch mal beide gleichzeitig arbeiten moechten, ueberlege ich, ob es nicht vielleicht moeglich ist, gleichzeitig mit mehreren Leuten an einem Linux-PC zu arbeiten und ob man vielleicht in diesem langen Satz einige Kommas sparen koennte.

 

Auch nach neuer Rechtschreibung kannst du nur das optionale Komma vor "gleichzeitig" sparen. Ansonsten fehlt sogar noch das dazu passende schließende Komma nach "arbeiten".

Zum anderen Problem: Wenns kein X sein muss, kann man einfach ein serielles Terminal hinhängen. Da müsste man heute eigentlich noch was dafür kriegen, wenn man ein gebrauchtes abnimmt, oder sind die inzwischen schon ausgestorben?

----------

## McPringle

Vielen Dank fuer die zahlreichen Antworten! Das Problem hat sich nun auf etwas andere Art geloest - meine Frau und ich sind an der Uni auf eine Anzeige gestossen, in der ein PC komplett fuer 30 Euro angeboten wird - inklusive Monitor. Den haben wir uns geschnappt und holen ihn am Freitag ab.

Dann werde ich eine etwas andere Loesung realisieren und den neuen Rechner (mit alter, schwacher Hardware) ueber Netzwerk mit unserem leistungsstaerkeren Rechner verbinden. Dann kann meine Frau per Remote-Login auf unserem staerkeren Rechner arbeiten.

Die Loesung, zwei Arbeitsplaetze ueber einen PC zu realisieren, finde ich zwar nach wie vor sehr gut und werde sie auch im Hinterkopf behalten, jedoch missfaellt mir etwas der Kernel-Patch. Zumindest so lange, wie das ganze nicht in Gentoo integriert ist. Aber mal sehen, ich denke das wird noch kommen. Vielleicht werde ich mal ein paar Tests machen, wenn ich etwas Zeit finde...

Danke fuer die Anregungen und Hinwiese - die werde ich gut aufheben.

Gruss

McPringle

----------

## z4Rilla

wie langweilig   :Wink: 

----------

## zweistein12

Ich setze auch den Ruby-Patch ein, so wie Zielscheibe.

Es gab bei der Installation keine Probleme, allerdings unter Debian, dort weiss ich das der XServer schon gepatcht wurde. Musste also nur den Kernel patchen. Das Problem was ich jetzt noch habe ist, das es keine 3D Unterstützung mehr gibt. Irgendwie soll das nicht möglich sein

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen - gut so wie es läuft.

Ich hoffe das der kernelpatch blad in das offizielle Archiv aufgenommen wird.

Ist doch eigentlich lächerlich das man im 21 Jhd nicht mehr als 2 Tast. anschliessen kann, wo doch USB bis zu 127 Geräte unterstützt.

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Also 3D geht schon. Wir zocken manchmal ein bißchen billardgl oder quake3 gegeneinander.  :Smile: 

----------

## z4Rilla

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Also 3D geht schon. Wir zocken manchmal ein bißchen billardgl oder quake3 gegeneinander. 

 

is ja fetzig und das läuft flüssig ?

----------

## zielscheibe

Na jo, quake3 lauft mit ungefähr ~100FPS   :Mr. Green: , also kapp an der Ruckelgrenze.

----------

## Gekko

Ist bestimmt schneller als Doom3 laufen würde.

Im übrigen - danke an alle, die hier hilfreiche Tips gegeben haben, somit hab ich wieder ein wenig Beschäftigung daheim   :Cool: 

----------

## McPringle

 *zweistein12 wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe das der kernelpatch blad in das offizielle Archiv aufgenommen wird.

 

Genau darauf warte ich auch - dann werde ich es sofort probieren.

 *zweistein12 wrote:*   

> Ist doch eigentlich lächerlich das man im 21 Jhd nicht mehr als 2 Tast. anschliessen kann, wo doch USB bis zu 127 Geräte unterstützt.

 

Das sehe ich genauso. Ich habe mich diesen Monat selbstaendig gemacht und bin gerade dabei, Systeme fuer Office-Anwendungen fertig zu machen. Neben dem obligatorischen Gespann Windows/Office moechte ich auch einen auf Linux basierenden Office-Rechner anbieten. Natuerlich Gentoo - und als schlagkraeftiges Argument schwebt mir nun vor, eben eine solche Loesung zu implementieren, wie ich sie urspruenglich auch privat bauen wollte. Zwei Arbeitsplaetze (oder auch mehr) ueber einen PC zu realisieren. Das senkt die Kosten fuer potentielle Kunden.

Gruss

McPringle

----------

## zielscheibe

 *McPringle wrote:*   

>  *zweistein12 wrote:*   Ich hoffe das der kernelpatch blad in das offizielle Archiv aufgenommen wird. 
> 
> Genau darauf warte ich auch - dann werde ich es sofort probieren.
> 
> 

 

So schlecht stehen die Chancen dafür nicht, es sind ja immerhin 2 offizielle Linuxcoder beteiligt. 

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wollen sie solange den Ruby-Patch weiterentwickeln, bis dieser völlig transparent für den Xserver arbeitet. Erst danach sollen offizielle Builds betreut werden.

Wenn man ausschließlich PCI Grakas einsetzt, kommt man jetzt schon ohne Xserverpatch aus.

Leider werden die offiziellen Projektseiten nur selten aktualisiert. Wer aktuellen Stuff braucht, ist hier besser aufgehoben:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum=linuxconsole-commit

Besteht eigentlich Interesse an ebuilds (linux-2.6.10, xorg-6.7)?

----------

